

Pulse teams up with Posterous for Social Sharing - cristinacordova
http://mashable.com/2010/08/02/pulse-posterous/

======
1tw
So, the service appears to let you read content from many sources, select that
which piques your interest and publish it to a reverse-chronologically ordered
web page.

In my day, we called that blogging.

